

You don’t want jacks-of-all-trades. You want experts - npguy
http://statspotting.com/you-dont-want-jacks-of-all-trades-you-want-experts/

======
PaulHoule
In Maoist China they asked the question "Should you be red or expert?"

Many organizations prefer "red" (in the sense of someone pliable to
organization goals) since experts have a loyalty to their field which is
deeper than loyalty to organization.

